# Best license plate ever?



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

found this at our local Costco......


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

not bad at all.

right now, I think that the winner in my eyes would be "2 weeks"


----------



## Boston_Pilot (Jul 8, 2021)

fritter63 said:


> found this at our local Costco......
> 
> View attachment 39444


Then there's the whole Model Y license plate. Identity crisis!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> not bad at all.
> 
> right now, I think that the winner in my eyes would be "2 weeks"


That's what I was expecting when I opened this post!


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I was obviously thinking ahead when ordering SLF DRIV as my plate.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

fritter63 said:


> found this at our local Costco......


Tell them to wash it...


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

haha, that's a good one !


----------



## GigaTexas (Oct 2, 2021)

fritter63 said:


> found this at our local Costco......
> 
> View attachment 39444


Great find!


----------



## GigaTexas (Oct 2, 2021)

How about this one: GAS H8R


----------



## dtcjem (Jul 28, 2021)

NOPEC


----------

